# 18th January - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I thought it was time to post up for the first Kneesworth meet for 2006.

So everyone that made the new years resolution to attend more TTOC meets, this is your chance 

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions 

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
genocidalduck
was
spilmah
Chip_iTT
jampott
_scoTTy probably working_
markTT225
NickP
clived


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)




----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


>


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

:roll:  8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> :roll:  8)


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink: :-*


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Plan to make this one Norm...third time lucky...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Plan to make this one Norm...third time lucky...


Fingers crossed [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> [smiley=pimp2.gif]


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll see if I can get another pass...now that the evenings are getting lighter again. :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Reminder this meet is next Wednesday.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Reminder this meet is next Wednesday.


How could i forget........im so excited  ........And no....i dont get out much


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Are there any lo-cal meals on the menu for me and ducky? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Are there any lo-cal meals on the menu for me and ducky? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Norm

Sorry I can't make this one.... 

You have PM!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'll see if I can get another pass...now that the evenings are getting lighter again. :roll:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Reminder this meet is next Wednesday.
> ...


  will be good to see you again m8y [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Are there any lo-cal meals on the menu for me and ducky? :lol:


I'm sure Dimos can knock you up a salad  :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> Sorry I can't make this one....
> 
> You have PM!


Sorry you can't make the meet, at least Jamie will be happy as he can be unique in his qs :wink:

You have a PM as well


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> ChilliTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Norm
> ...


 

Oh and another thread has just reminded me...Since i got the amp with the blue light.....it reflects of the back of the Recaros and looks quite cool. But i was thinking it would look better if it was abit brighter. So will someone be able to show me how to fit a couple of blue LED's so it will be abit brighter...............I've gone all chav


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Oh and another thread has just reminded me...Since i got the amp with the blue light.....it reflects of the back of the Recaros and looks quite cool. But i was thinking it would look better if it was abit brighter. So will someone be able to show me how to fit a couple of blue LED's so it will be abit brighter...............I've gone all chav


Is that to fit the LED's to the amp ?

Your qs would also look 8) with blue door LED's :wink:









c/o Wak [smiley=thumbsup.gif] http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/blueled/blueled.htm


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and another thread has just reminded me...Since i got the amp with the blue light.....it reflects of the back of the Recaros and looks quite cool. But i was thinking it would look better if it was abit brighter. So will someone be able to show me how to fit a couple of blue LED's so it will be abit brighter...............I've gone all chav
> ...


Yeah if the amp will power them (Im tech thick  )......As ive now got holes in the shelf that covers the seat deletion. I was thinking of making another 2 holes one behind each seat. Then fitting the LEDs in the holes so they shine directly onto the rear of the seats.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


O well i suppose he is from essex! :? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Says the man with foil mats :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I should be able to make this one too 

I'm hoping ScoTTy or NormStrm will be able to Vagcom me as Wak needs my ECU number


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> I should be able to make this one too
> 
> I'm hoping ScoTTy or NormStrm will be able to Vagcom me as Wak needs my ECU number


  You'll be a regular at this rate Nick 

I'm sure one of us can find out what your ECU number is [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Do we get a cut of Wak's profit? :lol:

Still not 100% if I can be there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> I should be able to make this one too
> 
> I'm hoping ScoTTy or NormStrm will be able to Vagcom me as Wak needs my ECU number


Nick

Forgot to say do you know where the diagnostic port is in your Leon ?

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to make this one too
> ...


Yes 

It's in the same place it was in the S3, at the back of the cubby hole which is in front of the gearstick


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> Nick
> 
> Forgot to say do you know where the diagnostic port is in your Leon ?
> 
> ...


 8) thanks


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Yet again I cannot make it... (sound like a broken record  )

Have a great meet guys, drive safe.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norman, but I'm afraid I'm going to cry off as well - too busy at work 

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looking doubtful for me as I had an engineer booked at work at 17:00. :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sorry forr the late post Norman - I'll be there


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Dimitt, moley & scoTTy - will hopefully see you next month if work permits.



clived said:


> Sorry forr the late post Norman - I'll be there


When I started reading and saw "Sorry" I initially thought oh no another one that is unable to make the meet but then the twist "I'll be there  " 

C U later

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll be at Graveley from 6:45 if anyone fancies the mini-cruise


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> I'll be at Graveley from 6:45 if anyone fancies the mini-cruise


Hi Mark

I will try to make it , Im coming cross country from MK


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I should be coming tonight 

Not sure I'll make Gravely by 6:45 though - if you can wait I should get there by around 7:15 latest (traffic/weather/TT staying one piece permitting :wink: ) If I'm not then please don't wait for me.

See you all tonight.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

I am also running tight with time :? , I will probably get to Gravely around 7ish too so will wait up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I am also running tight with time :? , I will probably get to Gravely around 7ish too so will wait up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Tottaly enjoyed myself tonight.....Great meet Norm 

Nick didnt realise that was you behind me...Hence the reason i was just ploding along hoping you would overtake me  Its nice to have some comapny on the way home 

Sam Great cake! Eating it as i type. Not helping my diet though  It's just so morish, should be gone by morning.........I need to find myself a good wife that bakes cake 

Hope i havnt got Nadine into trouble  ...I admit it was all my fault


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Nick didnt realise that was you behind me...Hence the reason i was just ploding along hoping you would overtake me  Its nice to have some comapny on the way home


 :wink:

ps. Cheers for the VAG COMing NormStrm


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oh and when i got home i thought id try and find out what the squeaky noise was........Found it and it was the warning triangle box :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Echo what the Duck said - Great meet Norman - good to see everyone. 

Thanks for the cruise there and back Mark and Was. Hope your spring didn't cause you too much grief on the way home Mark - you're a braver man than me :roll:

Was - my knocking was definitely evident on the way home so I'm gonna get it looked at ASAP.

Sam - hope you didn't have too much trouble getting Nadine off to school today. And Jamie's right - it is all his fault :lol:

See you all next month hopefully


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Echo what the Duck said - Great meet Norman - good to see everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the cruise there and back Mark and Was. Hope your spring didn't cause you too much grief on the way home Mark - you're a braver man than me :roll:
> 
> ...


Just to Echo the Echo  , twas a good meet - thanks again Norm for organising it. Nice little mini-cruise too in our broken TT's! The spring is holding out, but you may have noticed I was taking the roundabouts at a sedate pace :roll: It's going in to have the s-line spec suspension put on next week, so should be sorted by the next meet (unless something else falls off / packs-up! :roll: ). Hope you get to the bottom of your knocking noise! And Was, hope your clutch is okay!

Nick - that GPS Tom Tom phone thingy that you've got is a smart piece of kit! That may be the solution that I'm after.

Cheers All

Mark


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Sam Great cake! Eating it as i type. Not helping my diet though  It's just so morish, should be gone by morning.........I need to find myself a good wife that bakes cake
> 
> Hope i havnt got Nadine into trouble  ...I admit it was all my fault


Thanks again Norman, good to see everyone again 

Nadine is in big trouble thanks to you JAMIE!!!  LOL

As for keeping her off school today Naughtty! I put her on the Bus myself LOL 

Glad you like the cake Jamie, told you 1 small slice a day wont harm your diet  
As for getting a wife, I did try and set you up with my sister, but you were too slow and another guy with a GTO woooooed her first 8) lol

Sam XX


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Echo Echo Echo Echo yet another nice meeting 8) cheers Norm [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark, good to see you were talking it easy with your 3/4 spring :roll:  I gave my clutch a good workout on the way back and all seems [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for now anyway :roll:

Paul , ruddy typical! we can meet up for another listen sometime? I though I had fix the problem with my presence :wink:

Gamie , get your cakes from a bakery, lot cheap and less hassle than getting married :lol: :lol:

Sam, tut tut what time did you get back, on a school night too :wink:

see you alll soon
was.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

spilmah said:


> As for getting a wife, I did try and set you up with my sister


Don't you like your sister?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > As for getting a wife, I did try and set you up with my sister
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > As for getting a wife, I did try and set you up with my sister
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Good to hear everyone had a good time 

I thought it was an excellent turnout for a Jan meet - so thanks to you all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Jamie - very impressed with the clear sound your ICE now produces - so when do the extra LED's get installed 

Thought Nadine "borrowing" Jamies chips was ace 

I'll post up for the Feb meet in a minute, it will be 22nd Fed as I am on hols the middle week, hope you will be able to make it.

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Good to hear everyone had a good time
> 
> I thought it was an excellent turnout for a Jan meet - so thanks to you all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Yes i forgot about Nadine borrowing(pinching) my chips then giving them back to me once she had eaten half of them......I blame the mother


----------

